# Smoking weed ages the brain, new study finds



## VILEPLUME (Mar 21, 2021)

Largest Brain Study of 62,454 Scans Identifies Drivers of Brain Aging


Study used brain SPECT imaging to determine aging trajectories in the brain and which common brain disorders predict abnormally accelerated aging




www.technologynetworks.com





Thoughts on this new study concluding that regular cannabis use increases aging of the brain? It seems legit, but I don't want to give up smoking weed.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 21, 2021)

I'm gonna smoke a bowl and forget I just read that.


----------



## Eastownclan (Mar 21, 2021)

My old brain is offended. We should cancel this brain study.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 21, 2021)

me hurt brain? thats unpossible


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Largest Brain Study of 62,454 Scans Identifies Drivers of Brain Aging
> 
> 
> Study used brain SPECT imaging to determine aging trajectories in the brain and which common brain disorders predict abnormally accelerated aging
> ...


Once your cranial development exceeds your mentality you will begin to understand the true "wisdom" and benefits of mature brain cells. 

I strongly suggest you avoid meth and crank in the future. Terminal cel prognosis is far more concerning. 

Pick another topic. This flopped as the previos have. LOL. 

Still wondering about the super cuke indoor grow. 

LMAO. 

Chill and peace.


----------



## Jjgrow420 (Mar 21, 2021)

lmao this is some biased bullshit study. stop believing shit off Facebook and other bs propaganda spreading platforms.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

My apologies. @Moabfighter was the cuke guy. Still I see your trolls. Why? 

Politics threads for political, religious and ignorant claims as such.


----------



## anexgrower (Mar 21, 2021)

Living ages your brain also...


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 21, 2021)

Good thing I'm already old.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Good thing I'm already old.


A few hundred more trials and tribulations and we can call "Old-Timer's".


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 21, 2021)

Amen clinics did it? Sounds legit........





Mental Healthcare Clinic Focusing On Your Brain Health | Dr. Amen


Amen Clinics is a nationally recognized outpatient healthcare clinic utilizing effective techniques to better your mental health. Learn how we can help you!




www.amenclinics.com


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 21, 2021)

They scan your brain and sell you vitamins.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 21, 2021)

Dr. Amen.....


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> Dr. Amen.....


Amen. Trying to at least chuckle as my cognition begins to equaliberate in my slower years. Cherish the brief exposure to reality. Is passing at best. 

Humor and best wishes.


----------



## Skuxx (Mar 21, 2021)

My brain must be like 10,000 years old by now.


----------



## YardG (Mar 21, 2021)

I would take it more seriously if Amen wasn't involved. Looking back (the study is three years old at this point) it seems fairly clear all of the brain scans involved were done by Amen, at Amen's clinics. Amen appears to have been widely criticized by the medical establishment for misusing brain scans in diagnosis, and generally appears to be a quack (a Washpo article quotes someone as saying he's a modern day phrenologist).


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

YardG said:


> I would take it more seriously if Amen wasn't involved. Looking back (the study is three years old at this point) it seems fairly clear all of the brain scans involved were done by Amen, at Amen's clinics. Amen appears to have been widely criticized by the medical establishment for misusing brain scans in diagnosis, and generally appears to be a quack (a Washpo article quotes someone as saying he's a modern day phrenologist).


Only cause I'm tickled a bit. Where are the full lab tests of other bodily functions, diet, exercise, respiratory, cardio. Then socio economic factors. Deeper than a give me more funding to substantiate your oppressive controlling false views . LOL.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 21, 2021)

YardG said:


> I would take it more seriously if Amen wasn't involved. Looking back (the study is three years old at this point) it seems fairly clear all of the brain scans involved were done by Amen, at Amen's clinics. Amen appears to have been widely criticized by the medical establishment for misusing brain scans in diagnosis, and generally appears to be a quack (a Washpo article quotes someone as saying he's a modern day phrenologist).


I had a buddy where I worked who was 20 years my senior. He used to climb the I beams that held the roof up in the factory. He was amazing at 82. He was noticing he was getting older and found a Dr. who sells vitamins etc. on the dayton radio station he listened too. Am talk radio nonsense. He goes to the guy who charges him 2500 to do tests and give home supplements. After a few months I asked donnie how he was doing. He said he quit taking the stuff and thought the guy ripped him off. Great guy. Not very bright.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

dandyrandy said:


> I had a buddy where I worked who was 20 years my senior. He used to climb the I beams that held the roof up in the factory. He was amazing at 82. He was noticing he was getting older and found a Dr. who sells vitamins etc. on the dayton radio station he listened too. Am talk radio nonsense. He goes to the guy who charges him 2500 to do tests and give home supplements. After a few months I asked donnie how he was doing. He said he quit taking the stuff and thought the guy ripped him off. Great guy. Not very bright.


I love it. Never stop moving. My master electrician educator. Nothing but respect. As I was a monkey in training to him. Was 82 years old and color blind. Watched him get knocked off ladders to the floor. Checking colors. LOL. Bounce up and run up the ladder. Sadly passed 19 months after calling it quits. It's you. Not a pill.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 21, 2021)

Donnie was uber christian. Divorced alcoholic. Got sober and divorced at dayton tire and rubber as an electrician. He lived in a bad part of town and rode a bike to work. Tough guy. He lived above a bar. He worked second and came down the stairs to get a few for breakfast. He said two guys were down their he didn't know. He confronted the one guy about what he was doing and I guess he gave donnie some lip. He proceeded to instruct the man in the ways of fisticuffs. Donnie boxed as a youth and in the military. They left and brought the popo back. Donnie was arrested for beating up larry flint.


----------



## dandyrandy (Mar 21, 2021)

He ran a flight simulator for the military in dc after wwii. He had Goldwater and Jimmy stewart go through the simulators among others to keep their flight hours up. Donnie was 5'6" and tough as nails. I've been retired 6 years now and I got on the company site and looked up the seniority list and he was still working. He's probably 92ish. I've never seen a greedier man. But he gave as well. I think he was afraid to retire. His granddaughter did pretty well. His grandson was in a death metal band and bummed money from him. I got stories.


----------



## puffdatchronic (Mar 21, 2021)

John hopkins ran a covid pandemic simulation in october 19. They now have zero trustworthyness. And google? Again not to be trusted.
Trust me on this, most of the info you receive is fake and or is put out simply to further someones agenda.
Im pretty sure big pharma dont like the profits they are now losing. You do the math.
And if you wanna just take a step back and think about it. How would they have accurate data on this? To know this you would need to have a very large control group ,do all the scans, give them x amount of cannabis for decades , make sure they didnt abuse any other drugs in that time and then scan them and compare them to an equally large comparison group. And again make sure they dont do any other drugs in that time.

.think that happened?


----------



## Rurumo (Mar 21, 2021)

New study showing benefits of CBD on Alzheimer's. https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33612548/ I think it's a good idea to smoke strains with either a naturally occurring small amount of CBD or to just grow a CBD plant once per year and add a little to your bowl once per day. I'm convinced that we get the most benefit and least harm from ingesting the entire spectrum of cannabinoids.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 21, 2021)

New study finds that I perform better high.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

Rurumo said:


> New study showing benefits of CBD on Alzheimer's. https://pubmed.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/33612548/ I think it's a good idea to smoke strains with either a naturally occurring small amount of CBD or to just grow a CBD plant once per year and add a little to your bowl once per day. I'm convinced that we get the most benefit and least harm from ingesting the entire spectrum of cannabinoids.


Still sucking on my poisoned vape of CBD. Not so much alone. Add some THC and it works. 

Increased effect through reciprocity is far beyond most folks wisdom. 

Smoke more people. Peace and calm to all. LOL.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

PadawanWarrior said:


> New study finds that I preform better high.


Long term indicates I live longer laughing.


----------



## Rdubz (Mar 21, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Largest Brain Study of 62,454 Scans Identifies Drivers of Brain Aging
> 
> 
> Study used brain SPECT imaging to determine aging trajectories in the brain and which common brain disorders predict abnormally accelerated aging
> ...


Such a Lame study!


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> Largest Brain Study of 62,454 Scans Identifies Drivers of Brain Aging
> 
> 
> Study used brain SPECT imaging to determine aging trajectories in the brain and which common brain disorders predict abnormally accelerated aging
> ...


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 21, 2021)

YardG said:


> I would take it more seriously if Amen wasn't involved. Looking back (the study is three years old at this point) it seems fairly clear all of the brain scans involved were done by Amen, at Amen's clinics. Amen appears to have been widely criticized by the medical establishment for misusing brain scans in diagnosis, and generally appears to be a quack (a Washpo article quotes someone as saying he's a modern day phrenologist).


I had no idea Dr. Amen has been misusing brain scan diagnosis. Do you have a legit site that states this? I got this link from a friend. I told him this is the first time I've seen this and wanted to ask you guys if it's a legit study.


----------



## MICHI-CAN (Mar 21, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I had no idea Dr. Amen has been misusing brain scan diagnosis. Do you have a legit site that states this? I got this link from a friend. I told him this is the first time I've seen this and wanted to ask you guys if it's a legit study.


Just a thought? How about worrying about the grossly disproportionate amount of proven neural inhibitors and trans mutaters we are legally fed by FDA & USDA regulations.


----------



## YardG (Mar 21, 2021)

VILEPLUME said:


> I had no idea Dr. Amen has been misusing brain scan diagnosis. Do you have a legit site that states this? I got this link from a friend. I told him this is the first time I've seen this and wanted to ask you guys if it's a legit study.


If you g-search Amen Clinic it'll bring up a wikipedia entry, but also the Washington Post article I referenced. It's a study that appears to have been published in a peer reviewed journal... I wouldn't dismiss it outright.


----------



## YardG (Mar 21, 2021)

Also, keep in mind journalists sometimes cast academic journal articles as claiming a certain causal relationship when the actual journal article draws an association and calls for more research.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 21, 2021)

YardG said:


> If you g-search Amen Clinic it'll bring up a wikipedia entry, but also the Washington Post article I referenced. It's a study that appears to have been published in a peer reviewed journal... I wouldn't dismiss it outright.


You're talking to someone who spends most of their time in the Politics section. Spreading misinformation just comes naturally to them.


----------



## VILEPLUME (Mar 22, 2021)

MICHI-CAN said:


> Just a thought? How about worrying about the grossly disproportionate amount of proven neural inhibitors and trans mutaters we are legally fed by FDA & USDA regulations.


Can you share a link to a legit source that says this?


YardG said:


> If you g-search Amen Clinic it'll bring up a wikipedia entry, but also the Washington Post article I referenced. It's a study that appears to have been published in a peer reviewed journal... I wouldn't dismiss it outright.


From the wiki page.

Harriet Hall has written critically about SPECT scans in articles for Quackwatch and for the _Science-Based Medicine_ website.[18][19] Hall accuses the clinics of misrepresenting an unproven treatment as effective, of concealing important warning information, and of creating false hopes by promising things that can't be done.[18] She dismisses the scans as "pretty pictures" and says that although Amen himself seems to believe in his approach, "humans are very good at fooling themselves".[18]


----------

